# European Motorway Toll Fees/Which Motorhome



## martynj (May 14, 2009)

We plan to tour Europe for several months at a time and are considering wether to buy an Autotrail Commanche tag axle or 4 wheel Delaware..Can anybody tell us the difference in Toll road charges between these 2 vehicles.Also what additional toll fees do you pay for towing a small car.We have also heard that driving a Tag axle through Switzerland is expensive.Has anyone spent a long period of time in a Delaware?Many thanks.Martyn.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Martyn I run a Autocruise Augusta 7.5 Mtre with only 4 wheels, which is a Class 2 so much cheaper in France.

Most of my travelling is France, where the extra wheel make a big difference, I think Spain is not so bad, and may even not differentiate.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Once you exceed 3.5ton the charges tend to increase, Austria is the most expensive for example with its Go Box (electronic box, you pay per mile) otherwise you use a simple vignette.

For some countries, the price of the vignette doubles once you exceed 3.5t. We avoid most toll roads ourselves in general so can't comment further but I'm sure someone else will be able to


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I would have thought that if you are going for several months you would not be in a rush and could afford to avoid the toll roads completely ??

There is always an alternative route - but having said that we have chosen to pay tolls in some cases, typically through tunnels or over viaducts/bridges etc

Normal surface toll roads are fairly easily avoided if you do a bit of planning and set "avoid toll roads" into the GPS


We had a bit of fun last year in France with the SMART on an A frame behind the 6 wheel Eura.

We were on a short break and needed to get back from S Brittany pronto so we used a few toll roads.

The toll booth operator would sometimes not notice the TAG axle and sometimes assume the Smart was driven by someone following us... so we got away with class 2 several times

It was (almost) worth the toll fee for the joy of "putting one over"...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have a 5t tag and only pay class 2 on French toll roads. Just pull up at the automatic toll booth and if it shows class 4 press the help button, say camping car and they change it to class 2. Most of the manned also only charge us class 2.

Swiss toll for over 3.5t works out at about £30 for any 10 days in 12 months.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

Switzerland - for vehicles upto 3500 kg, a vignette costs 40 SFR (Swiss Francs) and gives unlimited usage for upto one year. You receive a sticker on with the last two digits of the year - so the present sticker state "11" (from 2011) and is valid until the end of the year. (It is actually valid until the end of January the following year, but for clarity, work on a calendar year)

For vehicle over 3500 kg, you need a separate document priced as follows.

3.25 SFR per day

32.50 SFR for 10 days worth of use within 12 months (the days do not have to be consecutive - for example I used one last July and can some the same for this June)

Minimum charge - 25 SFR.

For France

A tag axle, over 3500 kg, over 3m height will be class 4 (although what has been suggested above might work!!!!!!)

A van under 3500 kg is class 2.

The is a lot of difference in class 2 and class 4 prices.

For longer trips, the tag axle will give you more carrying capacity and more comfort (my opinion) and you can always avoid toll routes.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Switzerland - for vehicles upto 3500 kg, a vignette costs 40 SFR (Swiss Francs) and gives unlimited usage for upto one year. You receive a sticker on with the last two digits of the year - so the present sticker state "11" (from 2011) and is valid until the end of the year. (It is actually valid until the end of January the following year, but for clarity, work on a calendar year)
> 
> ...


I selected "Avoid Tolls" in Switzerland where I was sent along a route to the Customs where it was demanded I pay SF 25 (€17) for seven days use.

No mention was made of the 10 day thing

But then I had to converse in French as all of the Guards said they only spoke French German or Italian.

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

cater_racer said:


> Most of my travelling is France, where the extra wheel make a big difference, I think Spain is not so bad, and may even not differentiate.


Not sure about that, I am sometimes asked if I have more than one axle (I don't) but can sometimes see the toll booth operator looking to the rear of the vehicle so imagine a tag axle might be more expensive. Will try and confirm.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss toll*

Hi

The Swiss toll thing that I have, bought last July, is 10 days worth of travel in one calendar year for 32.50 SFR. I am passing through Switzerland again soon so can double check.

I have no idea what you have purchased today. Is it a piece of paper, with two copies or a sticker?

Russell

Also - the thing I have is for travel in Switzerland, it is for over 3500kg and does not state specifically for motorways. I think it may apply to Switzerland as a whole rather than motorways in particular.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Swiss toll*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> The Swiss toll thing that I have, bought last July, is 10 days worth of travel in one calendar year for 32.50 SFR. I am passing through Switzerland again soon so can double check.
> 
> ...


A piece of Paper (newer version to the one you kindly sent me Russel).

Stamped and paid for at the Duane

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss*

Hi

I have done a tad more research with Google on this, and I THINK....

1) The paperwork you have covers entry to Switzerland for vehicles over 3500kg - it is therefore NOT specifically a motorway toll.

2) 25 SFR is the minimum charge.

Russell

I will try to clarify this when we pass through Switzerland soon.


----------

